# help with plant ID



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

i got this random plant for free and no idea what the name is.
are these vals?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

could be:

hygrophila salicifolia
hygrophila angustifolia

but most hygros grow differently under different parameters.
good luck


----------



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

looks closer to the hygrophila salicifolia to me..
it actually looks pretty good in bunch.. maybe ill try to propagate it 

thanks


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

artup said:


> looks closer to the hygrophila salicifolia to me..
> it actually looks pretty good in bunch.. maybe ill try to propagate it
> 
> thanks


glad i could help, i agree looks neat wicked in nice bunches.


----------

